# Ethos Overdrive



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone else have an Ethos Overdrive? I am interested in hearing anyone else's opinion. It was a huge investment ($400 US and 9 months of waiting).. and I find that I hardly touch it.

I might throw it on the market... or perhaps trade it away... just not sure at this point


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I had never heard of ETHOS until your post. I checked out the website. It looks like a pretty amazing piece of kit. I'd be tempted to run it as a preamp into a power amp. It's a mini 2 channel amp, so pretty cool really.

That said, i can't imagine dropping 400 on it (let alone 40 000 on a real Dumble) because I can get close enough (or right on) to those tones with my amps and much cheaper pedals.

If I did any direct recording I'd seriously consider it though.


----------



## Farbulous (Dec 8, 2009)

If you don't end up keeing it, you can probably make some dough selling it on HC or TGP as many people are looking for one right now.


----------



## bickertfan (Feb 23, 2006)

I have one and it's indispensable for what I do since I'm using an amp with no overdrive channel. It's definitely a niche product though. If you don't have to have d style tones then to me it's too expensive of a piece to have in your arsenal. The zendrive is a more economical choice if you don't need all the features of the ethos.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I use mine quite a bit, but I think I could just as easily use a Zendrive or similar for my simple needs. It is a very good pedal though, but has more features than I need or use.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I think it just gets overwhelming at times - I like simplicity. I use it with my Maz Jr (2 x 10) but find that I end up gravitating to my Tim instead `cause it is smaller. I also use it pretty much solely on the Gain channel as the Maz has an incredible clean sound.

When I don`t bother hooking my pedalboard up, I always grab the Ethos.

On a side note, I recently tried a Fairfield Barbershop into a Maz Jr and was pretty impressed.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

I've had one since they first came out..that whole thread at the TGP when he was first building them. I mainly use it direct into my signal chain recording but honestly not so much, but when looking for a particular sound it does not let me down. I brought it to the last Ottawa Ampfest, unfortunately never had a chance to take it out. Running it through the loop in my LaBSeries sounds pretty descent.

p.s. I'm thinking of putting it up for sale also.... money to go to an Amp Build


----------



## danel59 (Jul 4, 2006)

This has to have been one of the best purchases I ever made. I mainly use it as a preamp into a power amp and most of the time lately as a direct recording/pa device and I have yet to find a bad tone on it yet. Having said that I originally bought it to use on fly-gigs and other gigs where back line was supplied and it was not feasible to take my Fuchs ODS. The big surprise for me when I first got it was the clean channel it is amazing. The OD channel can take some tweaking but once you get the balance it sounds great as well. It also takes pedals quite well. I run an RC Booster, Extreme Cream and a Kar Krash and all with great results. I do find if you use it as an OD pedal that it can be a little picky as to what amp you are running it into but overall with the extra controls you can usually get it to respond. Sorry for gushing but it also has to be the most dynamic pedal I have ever played. It responds to picking dynamics and your guitars volume control as well as most amps that I have played through. 

But if you are thinking of selling yours, there are a lot of people wanting them as the waiting list is now into I believe August or September of 2010. You can probably get at least what you paid for it

Having said all that is yours a Classic or TLE version. Mine is the TLE


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I have the Classic version....but I won't likely get rid of it... I have developed far too much sentimental attachment to all of my gear.

I think I might just experiment a little more, maybe shake up the order. Typically I have it running after my Diaz Texas Ranger and the OCD follows up behind it (unless I swap it for a Tim). Maybe I ought to throw the OCD before and see what comes up.

I have an Analogman KOT which ought to be coming in over the next few months (Ordered in Sep 08 and they are shipping Jun 08)... it'll be interesting to compare.


----------



## joeprest (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey CDN_Cracker,

Did you sell the TLE? If not I am interested.

JP


----------

